# Help me choose between these 4-5 filters



## easywolf31

Hi all,

New member, thought I'd just go ahead and say Hi and write a new post at the same time. I used to raise many south american and african cichlids in the 80's and 90's and now looking to get back into the hobby, especially since I can afford things lol.

Anyhow I have a small dilemna, I just bought a Fluval Profile 1500 Aquarium (130gallon - 60"x24"x24") (I know from past experience I'd rather have a 24" deep instead of 18" because the bigger cichlids block access otherwise) and am wondering which filter to select from these 5. My logic is to buy 1 filter for 150-200 gallon capacity and later on add another one. I will be adding 4-5 baby frontosas, 4-5 blue dolphin mooris, 1 jewel cichlid and 1 green texas cichlid for fun).

The thing is now I've gone over my budget otherwise I'd get an Fluval FX6, although I hear huge bucket canisters suck to clean.

Anyways, can you guys give me some advice on these filters, my primary concern is the noise level since this aquarium is going in the living room. For cleanliness I can add another filter in a few months.

Here goes, here's the list:

1- Eheim Classic 600 2217 (160gal capacity, 264gph) $150 US with media
2. Penn Plax Cascade Canister Filter 1500 (200gal, 350gph) $140 US with media
3. SunSun-China HW-304B 5-Stage External Canister Filter with 9-watt UV Sterilizer (150gal, 525 GPH) $85 US with media
4. SunSun HW-704B 525 GPH 5-Stage External Canister Filter with 9W UV Sterilizer (150gal, 525gph) $90 US with media

or bite the bullet and get a used Fluval FX6 Late 2015 model for $190 US

I will also be adding 2 Wave Makers (powerheads?) as show in this video at the 44 min mark to have the debris flowing towards the filter head. 




What do you guys think? Which filter is or will last as the quieter one for the longest time if I clean it monthly/bi-monthly?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## punman

Only one you speak of that I have had, is the 2217. It worked fine. I have also had a 2213. They were quiet but I found a bit of a pain to prime and the spray bar seemed hard to adjust at times to sit in the right position. When I sold a large tank I sold the Eheims. I still like the AquaClears although they are more visible and noisier. I keep the water level high in my tanks so the noise is minimal.
Whatever you do, I would suggest two filters for that tank, just in case one stops working. I had three filters going on my 180 gallon when I had that tank. Right now I have two AC110s on my 135 gallon.

About your fish choices, I would scrap the idea of 1 jewel cichlid and 1 green texas cichlid. They won't work well with the others. Pick up a couple more frontosas or dolphins instead. I have heard good things about dolphins and frontosas mixed so I put two adult dolphins into my frontosa tank and a couple of days later a chunk was missing from the dolphin's side. I put the two back in their original tank and the sore has healed. You might be okay if the two species are introduced at the same time and none are mature adults.


----------



## easywolf31

Thanks punman. Yea, I'm thinking of adding some different fronts instead.

I will introduce them all at the same time for sure and take it from there, if things get out of control I'll bring them back or give them to a friend.

Thanks for the filter advice. Ahhh those aquaclears and underground filters, I friggin hated them, always had problems with them, but probably due to inexperience back than. Just want something really quiet now.


----------



## mambee

I only have experience with Eheims. I would go with 2 Eheims instead of 1 large filter. This gives you redundancy, and allows you to alternate cleanings. Also, having 2 of the same model allows you to stock consumables and parts. Some of my Eheims have been running for over 25 years.


----------



## easywolf31

Thanks mambee. That's awesome advice and exactly what I will do.


----------



## Cyphound

2 2217 here. Resist mixing lakes too. There is quite a difference in evolution between Malawi and tanganyika. Back in the day we just mixed because there were maybe 20 30 species to choose from. Different now. You can research and see what I mean. Some calvus or compressisip with the fronts would be great. Of course I'm biased because I am a converted tang keeper many years ago after years of malawians. 
Mike


----------



## easywolf31

Cyphound said:


> 2 2217 here. Resist mixing lakes too. There is quite a difference in evolution between Malawi and tanganyika. Back in the day we just mixed because there were maybe 20 30 species to choose from. Different now. You can research and see what I mean. Some calvus or compressisip with the fronts would be great. Of course I'm biased because I am a converted tang keeper many years ago after years of malawians.
> Mike


Understood for the bluew dolphin/frontosa mix. What do you think would happen if I put only Frontosas and a pair would spawn? Would the other Frontosas eat them? I would have posted this in another topic I started in the African Cichlid section but the devs decided to delete 3-4 of my topics. Not sure why, just found it weird and honestly pretty rude..first time I come post in here...

How are your 2 x 2217 Eheim's working out? Can you please tell me about their noise level and how long you've had them and in what type of of tank? I'm really focused on getting 1 and adding another later on. Thanks!


----------



## mambee

My other issue with having 1 large canister filter instead of 2 smaller ones is that a fully loaded canister can get quite heavy.


----------



## snorkel2

get the sunsun 404b or 403b. Really nice:

This is a 403b I just got from ebay:


----------



## Deeda

easywolf31 said:


> I would have posted this in another topic I started in the African Cichlid section but the devs decided to delete 3-4 of my topics. Not sure why, just found it weird and honestly pretty rude..first time I come post in here...


I think we lost a couple posts in the last couple days as I don't see any of your posts having been deleted. Sorry for the problem.


----------



## easywolf31

Deeda said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have posted this in another topic I started in the African Cichlid section but the devs decided to delete 3-4 of my topics. Not sure why, just found it weird and honestly pretty rude..first time I come post in here...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we lost a couple posts in the last couple days as I don't see any of your posts having been deleted. Sorry for the problem.
Click to expand...

\
Thanks, no problem, sorry about that.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Noise being your primary concern, I'd go with the fx6. If you want something more for the buget, I'd go with 2 304/704 sunsun's. They are the same filter as far as size\capacity goes, the 704 is a newer version.


----------



## easywolf31

BlueSunshine said:


> Noise being your primary concern, I'd go with the fx6. If you want something more for the buget, I'd go with 2 304/704 sunsun's. They are the same filter as far as size\capacity goes, the 704 is a newer version.


Less noise than an Eheim Classic 600 2217 you think?


----------



## BlueSunshine

easywolf31 said:


> BlueSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Noise being your primary concern, I'd go with the fx6. If you want something more for the buget, I'd go with 2 304/704 sunsun's. They are the same filter as far as size\capacity goes, the 704 is a newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> Less noise than an Eheim Classic 600 2217 you think?
Click to expand...

I know nothing about eheim filters, but we do have 3 fx6's running in our living room.


----------



## snorkel2

I have an eheim 2026 and that sunsun 403b is as quiet or quieter than that.
I was actually pretty surprised at how little noise it makes.

I also have a 404b and that thing is huge, each tray holds 2 liters of Seachem Matrix. Though my 404b was damaged during shipment and am awaiting a new head unit from the seller, so I don't know 
how quiet that one will be, but I can report back if you like.

The 404bs are like 82 bucks on ebay and the smaller 403bs are around 65 dollars. I have a Hydor pro as well and the sun sun makes less noise than that.

The other nice thing about the sunsuns is parts are super cheap.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> I have an eheim 2026 and that sunsun 403b is as quiet or quieter than that.
> I was actually pretty surprised at how little noise it makes.
> 
> I also have a 404b and that thing is huge, each tray holds 2 liters of Seachem Matrix. Though my 404b was damaged during shipment and am awaiting a new head unit from the seller, so I don't know
> how quiet that one will be, but I can report back if you like.
> 
> The 404bs are like 82 bucks on ebay and the smaller 403bs are around 65 dollars. I have a Hydor pro as well and the sun sun makes less noise than that.
> 
> The other nice thing about the sunsuns is parts are super cheap.


Sounds good snorkel, I may order an HW-304B later on, I like that it comes with the UV sterilizer.

IF you say they are quiet and clean, that really matters. How long have you been using them for?


----------



## snorkel2

easywolf31 said:


> snorkel3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an eheim 2026 and that sunsun 403b is as quiet or quieter than that.
> I was actually pretty surprised at how little noise it makes.
> 
> I also have a 404b and that thing is huge, each tray holds 2 liters of Seachem Matrix. Though my 404b was damaged during shipment and am awaiting a new head unit from the seller, so I don't know
> how quiet that one will be, but I can report back if you like.
> 
> The 404bs are like 82 bucks on ebay and the smaller 403bs are around 65 dollars. I have a Hydor pro as well and the sun sun makes less noise than that.
> 
> The other nice thing about the sunsuns is parts are super cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good snorkel, I may order an HW-304B later on, I like that it comes with the UV sterilizer.
> 
> IF you say they are quiet and clean, that really matters. How long have you been using them for?
Click to expand...

The 403b I have been using for about a week. I have it on the outside of my cabinet and I have trouble hearing it. I just have it on the outside as a temporary setup until I get the replacement parts for the damaged 404b.
Make sure you get the 400 series as I have heard they are quieter than the 300 series, and I would also get the 404, it's big, but if you use a spray bar, you can drill out the holes a bit bigger to have a less aggressive flow.

I am getting rid of the hydor 350, which is pretty good, but the baskets are kind of small. The baskets on the 404 are huge  The 403 has much bigger baskets that the Hydor as well. Eventually I will be running the 404b with 4 liters of Matrix in the middle two trays,3 blue foam pads in the bottom tray and then the white fine pads or floss along with carbon or purigen. the 403 will have blue coarse pads in bottom, and ceramic rings in middle and floss/fine pads in 3rd.

Spare parts are cheap for these as well,so that's a big bonus. There are some good reviews of these on youtube after running for a year.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snorkel3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an eheim 2026 and that sunsun 403b is as quiet or quieter than that.
> I was actually pretty surprised at how little noise it makes.
> 
> I also have a 404b and that thing is huge, each tray holds 2 liters of Seachem Matrix. Though my 404b was damaged during shipment and am awaiting a new head unit from the seller, so I don't know
> how quiet that one will be, but I can report back if you like.
> 
> The 404bs are like 82 bucks on ebay and the smaller 403bs are around 65 dollars. I have a Hydor pro as well and the sun sun makes less noise than that.
> 
> The other nice thing about the sunsuns is parts are super cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good snorkel, I may order an HW-304B later on, I like that it comes with the UV sterilizer.
> 
> IF you say they are quiet and clean, that really matters. How long have you been using them for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 403b I have been using for about a week. I have it on the outside of my cabinet and I have trouble hearing it. I just have it on the outside as a temporary setup until I get the replacement parts for the damaged 404b.
> Make sure you get the 400 series as I have heard they are quieter than the 300 series, and I would also get the 404, it's big, but if you use a spray bar, you can drill out the holes a bit bigger to have a less aggressive flow.
> 
> I am getting rid of the hydor 350, which is pretty good, but the baskets are kind of small. The baskets on the 404 are huge  The 403 has much bigger baskets that the Hydor as well. Eventually I will be running the 404b with 4 liters of Matrix in the middle two trays,3 blue foam pads in the bottom tray and then the white fine pads or floss along with carbon or purigen. the 403 will have blue coarse pads in bottom, and ceramic rings in middle and floss/fine pads in 3rd.
> 
> Spare parts are cheap for these as well,so that's a big bonus. There are some good reviews of these on youtube after running for a year.
Click to expand...

Thanks, so get the 404b instead of the 403b correct? As for the 700 series, think they are better? Those Amazon reviews are so so on that, not sure if I trust those reviews though. How do you find the UV sterilizer, I know the light is dim, but do you think it works? I may just get that as just a UV sterilizer is about the same price.

Thanks!


----------



## snorkel2

I have heard the 700 series are good as well, they are almost identical to the old ones, they just glued trim pieces to the bucket and they use the same baskets.
I guess the 700 series have a slightly more efficient motor that uses 9 or 10 watts less and the impeller design might have changed. they also moved the UV switch back to the top, the 400 series has them on the side front of the pump head.
They also went back to the bigger oval shaped priming button on the 700 series, the 400 series has a smaller round priming button which
I kind of like better, but that's just my opinion 

When you get one or the other make sure to inspect the impeller and make sure the ceramic shaft has not cracked during shipment, some of the reports of noisy units may be in fact 
related to a damaged impeller shaft. Sometimes the bottom impeller rubber bearing or top depending on how you are looking at it sticks and you have to be careful putting it back in.

finally make sure to remove the plastic shipping plug that is in the end of the UV tube.

oh, and yes get the bigger 404/704 for sure (if you have room for it).


----------



## snorkel2

Not sure on how effective the UV is, but the input through the baskets does have twist things in it to increase dwell time.
You can also order a replacement bulb that is low pressure that is supposed to work better on tougher bacteria, viruses and parasites. The one it comes with is probably good at algae and weaker bacteria. It would probably help with a cloudy water bacteria bloom, but probably so so with something like protozoan parasites.


----------



## snorkel2

size comparison, 404 on left 403 on right.


----------



## easywolf31

Thanks snorkel! Sorry I meant the on/off light of the UV sterilizer was dim not the bulb itself and people didn't know if it was on or off.. I will ask you again if you hear any noise in 2-3 months when I buy another filter.  Thanks for pics!


----------



## snorkel2

If you look close at the pic I posted the UV indicator light on the 403b is easily visible, while on the 404b it's not. On the 404b I have to look down directly at it to see if it's on.
It may be from the fact that the UV bulb is much further away on the 404b, it is a lot bigger. Or it could be a manufacturing defect with the 404bs, when I look down on the indicator it looks like something is blocking the light or the plexiglass stick that transmits the light up is to short or missing. They head unit is very easy to dissemble so I will take a look at it one of these days.


----------



## snorkel2

easywolf31 said:


> I will ask you again if you hear any noise in 2-3 months when I buy another filter.  Thanks for pics!


If it does start to get noisy at least the impellers are cheap


----------



## snorkel2

In case anyone is interested I figured out why the UV indicator light is so dim on the 404.
The 404 has a different quartz sleeve design than the smaller 403 which causes the problem. Basically there is what appears to be a ground ring around the socket and when the sleeve is installed that ring is blocking the light to the light tube. 
It seems a small notch in this ring above the light tube would solve the issue.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> In case anyone is interested I figured out why the UV indicator light is so dim on the 404.
> The 404 has a different quartz sleeve design than the smaller 403 which causes the problem. Basically there is what appears to be a ground ring around the socket and when the sleeve is installed that ring is blocking the light to the light tube.
> It seems a small notch in this ring above the light tube would solve the issue.


Ah good to know, thanks again Snorkel. These Sunsuns are so inexpensive, I am ready to order one, make me a suggestion, a 404b or 704b?

I have bought some Seachem Matrix that I thought would fit in the Eheim 2217 filter I just got but it doesn't since it came with media etc. Should I get the Sunsun filter with media included or buy seperate media like Poly Filter Media, Boyd Chemi-Pure Media & Seachem Purigen media? How are your filters running? Did you get the missing parts for the 404b?


----------



## snorkel2

hmm, I guess I would go with the 704, I bet that one does not have the UV indicator issue and it uses "slightly" less watts than the earlier models.
The little door for the UV switch on the 400 series breaks really easy, I think the swtich on top like on the 700 series is a bit better design.

On the 400 series it seems only the 404s are affected by the ring around the top of the socket, the 403 does not have the issue at all.

other than that they are all essentially the same filters internally.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> hmm, I guess I would go with the 704, I bet that one does not have the UV indicator issue and it uses "slightly" less watts than the earlier models.
> The little door for the UV switch on the 400 series breaks really easy, I think the swtich on top like on the 700 series is a bit better design.
> 
> On the 400 series it seems only the 404s are affected by the ring around the top of the socket, the 403 does not have the issue at all.
> 
> other than that they are all essentially the same filters internally.


I see, good to know! Thanks Snorkel. I went to order a 704b just now on ebay and they're sold out lol.


----------



## snorkel2

There are a couple of different vendors on ebay, I think the one from Madision Wi has them as well.
you could always go with the 304 as well, those are a bit less expensive and you can get them with all media included.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> There are a couple of different vendors on ebay, I think the one from Madision Wi has them as well.
> you could always go with the 304 as well, those are a bit less expensive and you can get them with all media included.


Hey bud, what media do you fill your Sunsun canisters with?

Should I order the Sunsun 704b Media package seperately? I see some Blue Coarse and White Sponge media.

In what order within the canister would you add the following:

Seachem Matrix
Seachem Purigen

or

1. Course Mechanical = ? Seachem Matrix?
2. Fine Mechanical = ? Blue Sunsun 704b Coarse Pad?
3. Carbon = ? Do I need Carbon? Should I add Phosguard maybe?
4. Specific Chemical = Purigen on top of White 704b sponge?
5. Biological = Purigen?

Confused, thanks!


----------



## snorkel2

easywolf31 said:


> snorkel3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of different vendors on ebay, I think the one from Madision Wi has them as well.
> you could always go with the 304 as well, those are a bit less expensive and you can get them with all media included.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bud, what media do you fill your Sunsun canisters with?
> 
> Should I order the Sunsun 704b Media package seperately? I see some Blue Coarse and White Sponge media.
> 
> In what order within the canister would you add the following:
> 
> Seachem Matrix
> Seachem Purigen
> 
> or
> 
> 1. Course Mechanical = ? Seachem Matrix?
> 2. Fine Mechanical = ? Blue Sunsun 704b Coarse Pad?
> 3. Carbon = ? Do I need Carbon? Should I add Phosguard maybe?
> 4. Specific Chemical = Purigen on top of White 704b sponge?
> 5. Biological = Purigen?
> 
> Confused, thanks!
Click to expand...

I have 3 blue sponges in the bottom tray, then 2 trays of matrix and then the top tray is filled with the white pads. On the smaller 403 I have 3 blue pads in bottom, middle tray sunsun ceramic rings, 3rd tray white pads and rox carbon and purigen.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snorkel3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are a couple of different vendors on ebay, I think the one from Madision Wi has them as well.
> you could always go with the 304 as well, those are a bit less expensive and you can get them with all media included.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bud, what media do you fill your Sunsun canisters with?
> 
> Should I order the Sunsun 704b Media package seperately? I see some Blue Coarse and White Sponge media.
> 
> In what order within the canister would you add the following:
> 
> Seachem Matrix
> Seachem Purigen
> 
> or
> 
> 1. Course Mechanical = ? Seachem Matrix?
> 2. Fine Mechanical = ? Blue Sunsun 704b Coarse Pad?
> 3. Carbon = ? Do I need Carbon? Should I add Phosguard maybe?
> 4. Specific Chemical = Purigen on top of White 704b sponge?
> 5. Biological = Purigen?
> 
> Confused, thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 3 blue sponges in the bottom tray, then 2 trays of matrix and then the top tray is filled with the white pads. On the smaller 403 I have 3 blue pads in bottom, middle tray sunsun ceramic rings, 3rd tray white pads and rox carbon and purigen.
Click to expand...

Thanks again man, **** I feel like I should have just ordered the 404b while it was available, now they are not getting until end of March about...plus it would have come with all the media...I really hope the 704b is worth the wait over the 404b, I am taking your advice. How come you use 3 blue coarse pads, I wonder why they sell the media kits in 4 Whites and 1 blue?


----------



## snorkel2

I just use 3 blue ones because it fills the whole tray nicely. You can get 3 packs of the blue ones on ebay for around 5 bucks shipped.
For white ones just get quilt batting from wal-mart or any bulk filter material like that stuff from pinky filters and cut your own, or you can just stuff a tray with the white pillow stuffing aka poly fill.


----------



## easywolf31

Hey! Question. How are people using 2-3 canisters for 100-150 gallon aquariums and keeping the water under 80F. My friend bought 2 Cascade 1000's for a 46 gallon and it's brought his temp to 85F. Those filters are 28.5 watts each. My Eheim 2217 is 20 watts and I can't bring my 130 gallon's water under 80F with 1 filter and with lights closed. Room temp is 73.4F! What the heck is going on? My heater is never on either. How the heck am I going to add a Sunsun 704b with it's 45 watts and 9 watt UV? The 404b is 55 watts! Jeez!

http://www.redearslider.com/filter_chart.html


----------



## easywolf31

I just saw my aquarium heater go on for about 2-5 mins. I calibrated it and set it to 77 and again it went on. Could it be getting tricked by the waterflow of the wave maker? I hate these stupid unreliable mercury thermostats. I can't wait until the digital thermo gets here. I'm touching the water next to the heater and it feels more like 77..temp still says 80 on thermo...


----------



## snorkel2

The UV light in the filters does not raise the temp at all.
I have two of them running and no issues, the canisters themselves don't add any heat to the system.

On my 75 I had the temp at 77 degrees with a 404b and 403b both running and with both UVs turned on.

My guess is the increased water flow is moving the heat around more and you are simply getting a more accurate temp on your thermometer or it's possible your heater indicator light is not working and it really is 
coming on.

bottom line is a canister filter even with UV on does not add any heat.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> The UV light in the filters does not raise the temp at all.
> I have two of them running and no issues, the canisters themselves don't add any heat to the system.
> 
> On my 75 I had the temp at 77 degrees with a 404b and 403b both running and with both UVs turned on.
> 
> My guess is the increased water flow is moving the heat around more and you are simply getting a more accurate temp on your thermometer or it's possible your heater indicator light is not working and it really is
> coming on.
> 
> bottom line is a canister filter even with UV on does not add any heat.


Snorkel! I found a Vepotek CF704B on ebay, should I grab the son of a gun insteas of waiting for the Sunsun 704b to come back in late March as techntoy told me. I could seriously use another Filter right now. You think it uses the exact same media sized foams etc as the Sunsun 704b?

Vepotek Gen2 4 Stages Uv Light Canister Filter 550 Gallons/hour for Aquarium Tank [Link removed]


----------



## snorkel2

That's the exact same filter as sunsun


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> That's the exact same filter as sunsun


Awesome will order it today thanks for everything Snorkel!


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> That's the exact same filter as sunsun


Hey buddy, the Vevotek 704b (Sunsun 704b) came yesterday, friggin awesome man thank you for showing me the light lol. I put 3 coarse blues, 3 white fine pads, 2 litres of matrix, than a bit of purigen and another 500ml of matrix on the 4th tray. WHat do you think? I left the UV light off for now in case I'm still cycling and threw in some Melafix last night to speed up with some fin recovery. Friggin awesome and silent filter, quieter than the Eheim 2217...All these bozo reviewers out there...I got 2 words for ya lol.

Some compartments looked as if they had been opened and touched up with some vaseline thing, UV light plastic casing button looked a bit cloudy as if used for some reason, the rest looked brand spanking new, very happy with it. Thanks again. I did not have to prime since I'm using this on a pre dilled aquarium and had also filled it up with aqua water.


----------



## easywolf31

By the way, would you happen to know if we need or if something of a quickchanger type of add on or some valves exist for these filters? How do you stop it, open it to add more media, etc..


----------



## snorkel2

> By the way, would you happen to know if we need or if something of a quickchanger type of add on or some valves exist for these filters? How do you stop it, open it to add more media, etc..


Nope, just close the valve lock and pull it out to change filters etc. If you want to reduce the flow, you could put a ball valve inline on the output hose. You can just close the valve block a little for a quick temporary flow control, but that blocks both the input and the output.


----------



## snorkel2

easywolf31 said:


> snorkel3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the exact same filter as sunsun
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, the Vevotek 704b (Sunsun 704b) came yesterday, friggin awesome man thank you for showing me the light lol. I put 3 coarse blues, 3 white fine pads, 2 litres of matrix, than a bit of purigen and another 500ml of matrix on the 4th tray. WHat do you think? I left the UV light off for now in case I'm still cycling and threw in some Melafix last night to speed up with some fin recovery. Friggin awesome and silent filter, quieter than the Eheim 2217...All these bozo reviewers out there...I got 2 words for ya lol.
> 
> Some compartments looked as if they had been opened and touched up with some vaseline thing, UV light plastic casing button looked a bit cloudy as if used for some reason, the rest looked brand spanking new, very happy with it. Thanks again. I did not have to prime since I'm using this on a pre dilled aquarium and had also filled it up with aqua water.
Click to expand...

The stuff on the quartz UV sleeve is just the o-ring lube. I am sure it's all new, they do test them before they leave the factory, so it's pretty normal that the trays might have some silicone type lube or whatever on them.

oh the other thing I did recently was to make all new intake and output jet tubes from 3/4 cpvc.

My 404s are still going strong and the only thing I can hear with the doors closed is the air pump, so two of them are drowned out by a air pump. If I turn the air pump off with the doors closed I can't hear them at all unless I am a foot from the closed doors.

Make sure you take off the shipping plug thing that is on the end of the UV bulb.

Try not to run the UV unless you have a need to, as the trays are not UV stabilized and will degrade over time from the UV.


----------



## easywolf31

snorkel3 said:


> By the way, would you happen to know if we need or if something of a quickchanger type of add on or some valves exist for these filters? How do you stop it, open it to add more media, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just close the valve lock and pull it out to change filters etc. If you want to reduce the flow, you could put a ball valve inline on the output hose. You can just close the valve block a little for a quick temporary flow control, but that blocks both the input and the output.
Click to expand...

Hey snorkel, Don't I already have the valve lock closed? In the downposition I mean. If I lift it the flow will stop and I can open the top to add media, clean etc?

Is it easy to close the top with flooding the floor? With the Eheim I had to release some pressure by opening a valve.


----------



## snorkel2

easywolf31 said:


> snorkel3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, would you happen to know if we need or if something of a quickchanger type of add on or some valves exist for these filters? How do you stop it, open it to add more media, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just close the valve lock and pull it out to change filters etc. If you want to reduce the flow, you could put a ball valve inline on the output hose. You can just close the valve block a little for a quick temporary flow control, but that blocks both the input and the output.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey snorkel, Don't I already have the valve lock closed? In the downposition I mean. If I lift it the flow will stop and I can open the top to add media, clean etc?
> 
> Is it easy to close the top with flooding the floor? With the Eheim I had to release some pressure by opening a valve.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's locked but when you do that it opens the ball valves


----------



## easywolf31

Extra packaging thing on the end of the uv bulb? I think I had read about that somewhere. **** didn't see or check. What does it look like? Can I see it on the picture above?


----------



## newcichlidiot

Darn wish I would have seen this thread sooner. I have 2-Eheim 2217's and I have 2-Sunsun 304a's. I got the "a" version as I believe the whole UV thing is a gimmick. The Eheims have both been running for over 5 years now and have been flawless. The Sunsun's, one I got used with the tank and the other I purchased brand new. I can tell you there is an obvious difference in build quality and I fully expect the 2217's to be running long after the Sunsun has set. Every aspect of the Sunsun just feels cheaper, the canister itself, all the tubing (inc. intake and output), the priming pump all reek of cheap plastic. At their price point though they do seem to be a really good value. What I don't know yet, is in the long run will they still be a really good value. Sorry I was late to the race.


----------



## easywolf31

I don't think the tubing on my Sunsun 704b is inferior to the Eheim 2217. In fact it's the exact same green tubing and both sides are as thick as my Eheim 2217's tubing. The intake of the Sunsun is even stronger I believe. Yes it's body is plasticky but I don't see it breaking any time soon unless I pick it up and throw it 20 feet straight into the bathtub. Noise level, I think they are even, I may have to give a 1-3 db advantage to the Eheim but I'll verify this again. I like the interior of the Sunsun's better as it holds way more media and has trays. Both look like great buys to me.


----------



## snorkel2

newcichlidiot said:


> Darn wish I would have seen this thread sooner. I have 2-Eheim 2217's and I have 2-Sunsun 304a's. I got the "a" version as I believe the whole UV thing is a gimmick. The Eheims have both been running for over 5 years now and have been flawless. The Sunsun's, one I got used with the tank and the other I purchased brand new. I can tell you there is an obvious difference in build quality and I fully expect the 2217's to be running long after the Sunsun has set. Every aspect of the Sunsun just feels cheaper, the canister itself, all the tubing (inc. intake and output), the priming pump all reek of cheap plastic. At their price point though they do seem to be a really good value. What I don't know yet, is in the long run will they still be a really good value. Sorry I was late to the race.


The UV on the sunsuns do work, I noticed when I turn mine off algea grows on objects in the tank much faster. I also had a ich outbreak and it really did help kill the free swimming phase, it can't eliminate it entirely but it really reduced the number of cysts that formed on the fish.
Eheims are better at much more cost. Eheim has put out some duds as well, the 2026 for one with it's stupid huge primer pump o ring.


----------



## easywolf31

easywolf31 said:


> I don't think the tubing on my Sunsun 704b is inferior to the Eheim 2217. In fact it's the exact same green tubing and both sides are as thick as my Eheim 2217's tubing. The intake of the Sunsun is even stronger I believe. Yes it's body is plasticky but I don't see it breaking any time soon unless I pick it up and throw it 20 feet straight into the bathtub. Noise level, I think they are even, I may have to give a 1-3 db advantage to the Eheim but I'll verify this again. I like the interior of the Sunsun's better as it holds way more media and has trays. Both look like great buys to me.


PS> I meant my Sunsun 704b's tubing is as thick as the thick outtake tubing of my Eheim 2217's.


----------



## snorkel2

Absolutely, the tubing on 304,404 and 704 is a full 3/4 inch inside diameter. It's the same as the eheim stuff, probably from the same factory LOL


----------



## newcichlidiot

I am sorry, the tubing I refer to is the hard plastic for inside the tank. As far as trays go this will allow for some bypass, not much I agree but some. Like I said I believe the Eheims will far outlast the sunsuns. As always should anyone of my team be caught or killed the secretary will disavow any of our actions. Good luck Jim. This post will self destruct in five seconds.


----------



## easywolf31

newcichlidiot said:


> As always should anyone of my team be caught or killed the secretary will disavow any of our actions. Good luck Jim. This post will self destruct in five seconds.


Lol. I have an Eheim 2217 and now Sunsun 704b for my 140 gallon. Both looking good to me. The only problem I have is when I'm closing the top after I add carbon or whatever. All the water comes flying out from the top. Is there any trick to this? As for the tibing that hangs in the back of the aquarium, sorry both my filters are connected from underneath as the aquarium I bought is pre drilled.


----------



## easywolf31

Man...I need to order 2 more filters. Yesterday I tested the Eheim decibel level and it was a full 10db (not much) louder than the Sunsun 704b even though the Eheim feels louder, weird. Perhaps it was because I had a huge wavemaker plugged over the area where the Sunsun 704b is, I'll test it tonight again with the wavemaker.

I have to say that so far I liek the Sunsun better, I prefer trays, and the way the Sunsun opens and closes feels a bit easier, but the Eheim 2217 is great too for sure. 
Both are great and now I'm looking to buy 2 more canisters for a 125 gallon. Eheims will cost be about $210 Canadian shipped. (32% more than US $). The Sunsun 704b or Vepotek Gen2 will cost be around $225 CDN and the Sunsun 304b will cost be about $145 CDN.

I really cannot locate a good supplier in Canada for the Sunsuns...which 2 to go with? I wonder how loud the 304b's are compared to the 704b's or Eheim 2217's. 
Also, I prefer the Sunsuns over the Eheims because you can pack WAY more mechanical and biological media in it!


----------



## johnnyblade

I'm also using a few different Canistes at this time. FX6s ,Eheim 2080 XL, Sunsun 704B, and some Marineland c-530s. If we're talking only about price, the SunSun 704B takes it here big time. They are Cheap, reliable plenty of room for media, and a UV light to boot. What's not to like. They might not have the build quality of my Eheim 2080XL or the FX6 but they do the job very well at a fraction of the price. I have mine running now for 8-9 months and it's going strong. I would like to see in a few years how it works, then I could make the comparison over which one lasts. Overall a very good experience with the 704B.


----------



## easywolf31

johnnyblade said:


> I'm also using a few different Canistes at this time. FX6s ,Eheim 2080 XL, Sunsun 704B, and some Marineland c-530s. If we're talking only about price, the SunSun 704B takes it here big time. They are Cheap, reliable plenty of room for media, and a UV light to boot. What's not to like. They might not have the build quality of my Eheim 2080XL or the FX6 but they do the job very well at a fraction of the price. I have mine running now for 8-9 months and it's going strong. I would like to see in a few years how it works, then I could make the comparison over which one lasts. Overall a very good experience with the 704B.


Exactly my point of view. I have the 704b running for one year now and it's by far my favorite over an Ehiem 2217 (with it's tiny space and no trays...ugh), and the annoying at times Fluval canisters. My 304b's UV broke off so I just threw that UV light in the garbage. I'd still take the 304b over the Eheim and Fluvals though. Anyhow, Sunsun 704b, best bargain filter on the market.


----------



## johnnyblade

easywolf31 said:


> johnnyblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using a few different Canistes at this time. FX6s ,Eheim 2080 XL, Sunsun 704B, and some Marineland c-530s. If we're talking only about price, the SunSun 704B takes it here big time. They are Cheap, reliable plenty of room for media, and a UV light to boot. What's not to like. They might not have the build quality of my Eheim 2080XL or the FX6 but they do the job very well at a fraction of the price. I have mine running now for 8-9 months and it's going strong. I would like to see in a few years how it works, then I could make the comparison over which one lasts. Overall a very good experience with the 704B.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point of view. I have the 704b running for one year now and it's by far my favorite over an Ehiem 2217 (with it's tiny space and no trays...ugh), and the annoying at times Fluval canisters. My 304b's UV broke off so I just threw that UV light in the garbage. I'd still take the 304b over the Eheim and Fluvals though. Anyhow, Sunsun 704b, best bargain filter on the market.
Click to expand...

I'm debating if I should buy another 704B for my 120 gallon. I have 2 Marineland C-530s running on it and one is loud and releases these tiny micro bubles. I can never get rid of them. I shake it tighten the hoses but I get the same thing. It still works but it's just an annoying canister.


----------



## easywolf31

johnnyblade said:


> easywolf31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnnyblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using a few different Canistes at this time. FX6s ,Eheim 2080 XL, Sunsun 704B, and some Marineland c-530s. If we're talking only about price, the SunSun 704B takes it here big time. They are Cheap, reliable plenty of room for media, and a UV light to boot. What's not to like. They might not have the build quality of my Eheim 2080XL or the FX6 but they do the job very well at a fraction of the price. I have mine running now for 8-9 months and it's going strong. I would like to see in a few years how it works, then I could make the comparison over which one lasts. Overall a very good experience with the 704B.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point of view. I have the 704b running for one year now and it's by far my favorite over an Ehiem 2217 (with it's tiny space and no trays...ugh), and the annoying at times Fluval canisters. My 304b's UV broke off so I just threw that UV light in the garbage. I'd still take the 304b over the Eheim and Fluvals though. Anyhow, Sunsun 704b, best bargain filter on the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm debating if I should buy another 704B for my 120 gallon. I have 2 Marineland C-530s running on it and one is loud and releases these tiny micro bubles. I can never get rid of them. I shake it tighten the hoses but I get the same thing. It still works but it's just an annoying canister.
Click to expand...

Marineland? Take it out behind the backyard shed and put it out of it's misery lol.


----------

